# *** Whats your 3 most favorite films? ***



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

In no particular order mine would have to be...

:arrow: The Breakfast Club.

:arrow: Escape from Alcatraz.

:arrow: The Usual Suspects, (even though you can only watch it once  )


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Goodfellas
The Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

No1 Angels with Dirty Faces

No2 Alien (first one)

No3 Gladitor


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

1. Bladerunner

2. Legends of the Fall

3. Meet Joe Black


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Breakfast Club
Memphis Belle
Top Gun


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Bambi
Pretty Woman
Summer Holiday

<cough>

Actually this is pretty close



NickP said:


> Goodfellas
> The Shawshank Redemption
> The Green Mile


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

1. Swedish Nuns go wild in Bangcock
2. Saucy and Shaven
3. A home movie me and the wife made. Particularly like 34 minutes 20 seconds when I look into the camera and give a big thumbs up. Priceless.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Leg said:


> 3. A home movie me and the wife made. Particularly like 34 minutes 20 seconds when I look into the camera and give a big thumbs up. Priceless.


lol, classic!

Of course clearly begs the question why start the camera 34 mins 5 seconds before you do? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

John C said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > 3. A home movie me and the wife made. Particularly like 34 minutes 20 seconds when I look into the camera and give a big thumbs up. Priceless.
> ...


I tend to use a 3 hour tape and keep her guessing when the end will come. Cant beat some unpredictability in a relationship to keep it fresh.

Cant count the number of times Ive got lost in the moment and the tape has run out. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Particularly like 34 minutes 20 seconds when I look into the camera and give a big thumbs up. Priceless.


I liked that bit to Rich but you for got to say your wife had been asleep for 34 minutes prior to this bit and at the start were she says is it April 1st again already put my nightie down when your finished :wink: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Particularly like 34 minutes 20 seconds when I look into the camera and give a big thumbs up. Priceless.
> ...


35 minutes. I prefer her to be asleep before kick off, saves all that tiresome foreplay malarkey.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Happy feet was canny last week


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

One flew over the cukoos nest
Shawshank Redemption
The Illusionist


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Sorry, got 4

Shawshank redemption
Green mile
In the name of the father
The pianist


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can only now think of one that I will watch time and time again and that's Ferris Bueller's Day Off.

I have lots of 'also rans' though.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Star Wars
Scarface
One of Jim Carreys best


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Life of Brian
Terminator
Predator

Oh and Rocky 35! :roll:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Where Eagles Dare
Yankee Doddle Dandy
Casablanca

I have a whole lot more, but in the title it says 3. :x


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Shawshank Redemption
Usual Suspects
I-Robot

I could name 20 films that are my favourites really. So many good films made over the last 20. Think about it, it's so hard to pick just 3 that you 'like the most'.

Goodfellas
Terminator 2
Predator/Predator 2
Gladiator
Big trouble in little China 8) 
.......I could go on......


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

full metal jacket
jaws
black rain

embarassing fav jack and sarah


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Saving Private Ryan
Aliens (the 2nd one) :wink: 
Predator


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

American History X
The Bourne Series
Something About Mary


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Casablanca
the Godfather
Star Wars


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

12 Angry Men (I hate to admit it, but I've watched this at least 20 times)

It's A Wonderful Life

Casino


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How could I forget Goal :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> How could I forget Goal :wink:


I have :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How could I forget Goal :wink:
> ...


We couldn't even win a trophy in a movie


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Shawshank

StarWars

Dumb and Dumber [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Team America World Police.

The Lives of Others

and something (probably French .... or was it Swedish :roll: ) that I saw in the '60s but can't remember its title or anything about it


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off
The Goonies
Rio Bravo


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

1. Dead mans shoes

2. layercake

3.  transformers


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Fab 4 TT said:


> 3.  transformers


Nothing to be ashamed of there, great film


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I knew i should have imposed a no, Green mile Shawshank rule :roll:

Ferris Bulers Day Off + The goonies, GREAT CHOICES!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

1.The Good,The Bad and The Ugly

2.Kelly's Heroes

3.Miller's Crossing (Coen Brothers)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Debbie does Dallas
Debbie does Dallas II
Dallas does Debbie.


----------

